# Helmet audio review: Koss KSC75 vs Skullcandy Cassettes vs Outdoor Technology CHIPS



## tokyo_dom

Now that i have all 3 of these helmet audio solutions, i can give a comparison review that might help others trying to decide on what helmet audio to get. I believe the Skullcandy Cassettes are the same speakers as the Gyro Drop-in helmet audio system, but feel free to correct me if i am wrong. 

I am testing these in a Sandbox Classic helmet with Audio earpads. For the KSC75 and Cassettes i used a Jabra Clipper bluetooth adapter. This is supposedly water resistant (havent had issues on the snow) and has simple button arrangement to be almost glove-useable. Almost, because sometimes i would hit volume up when i wanted to pause etc.

Audio source was either my phone, or a Sony Walkman MP3 player (NW-S15), which i got to save phone battery on the mountain. Music was hip hop, rap, and EDM/Dance music

And i should say up front that i dont have perfect hearing. Fairly sure thats tinnitus that is causing me to hear a constant high pitched TV sound... but i do like music and i *can* still hear whats going on around me!:embarrased1:

First i will review each one individually, and then a comparison at the end. 


*Koss KSC75*

I got these first after seeing a recommendation on here, and the fact that they are so cheap (2000yen here in Japan, US$15?). I removed them from the ear clips and took off the foam padding, then I cut and resoldered the leads to be nice and short so there would be no dangling wires (Jabra clipper on the helmet chin strap).

The sound out of these was clear but felt a bit light on the bass when out on the snow. If i pushed them against my ear i could hear it better but since they are smaller than the helmet audio pockets they sort of float around in there and arent always nice and aligned. I also felt that they werent all that loud, i was always at 80-90% volume, whether attached to the Clipper, or wired directly to my phone.

First set actually died on me after a season on the snow. Thought it was a loose wire on my soldering, so i pulled them apart and butchered one to pieces before giving up and buying another pair.


*Skullcandy Cassettes*

I wanted more bass than then KSC75s offered, and based on a shop test of some (other) Skullcandy headphones, I figured Skullcandy was all about bass heavy speakers.... So I bought a pair of Cassettes on Amazon for US$22.

These came with the most flimsy headphone wire I ever seen and came with a cheap feeling headband. Never mind because i wasnt interested in that, popped em out of the headband and into my helmet. 

Firstly they are big. A little bigger than the Audio pockets in the Sandboxes allow for. Also the supplied lead sticks straight out so its kind of in the way and feels like it would get broken easily. I planned to solder up some right-angle jacks on a short lead to overcome that, but i am not sure if that project will ever happen actually.

They are louder than the KSC75s, but surprisingly, less bassy. Its more treble and midrange, and after listening to these the KSC75s feel quite muffled actually.

But the size means they press into my ears a little much for my liking. But maybe on other helmets it would be good (if you dont need much bass). The lack of bass reproduction on these means i dont think these will see much use from me. Was quite disappointed actually!


*Outdoor Technology Chips*

I resisted these for a long time because of the price. $130 is a lot for helmet audio, even adding up all the things i have spent on so far. There was also the question of whether these could dual-pair (MP3 player, and Phone). But then a forum member PSA'd that skiershop on Ebay (skiershop-com on eBay) was selling them for $65. Sssoollld! (actually sold out i believe).

Firstly yes they can dual pair. If you pair them to a device with no Hands Free Profile (HFP), i.e. most plain MP3 players - but not ipods that have iMessage/Facetime, THEN pair with your phone, then both will connect. Music and all sounds come from the MP3 player, but when you get a call on your phone it will pause the music and route it through the speakers. Great for not getting all facebook/message notifications interrupting your music, while keeping the actual urgent calls available.

Next up, they are louder than both the cassettes and ksc75s. Not just in treble/midrange, but also bass (nice and bassy). Full volume is actually painfully loud for me, so i would mostly have this at 60-70% i am guessing. Its just very good quality audio all through the range. I definitely prefer the sound of these over both of the other options, and soon found myself wishing i could use these speakers outside of my helmet!!

Battery life on these is quoted at 10hrs playback. I havent had these out on the mountain but i suspect it will be fine for a full day. The Jabra clipper is rated for 6hrs, and that definitely cuts out towards the end of the day.

Controlling these is simple... Short taps, double taps etc, definitely glove proof as each ear only has one button.

Would i pay $130 for these? Actually i still think that is a bit too much for helmet-only audio. If they came in a headband like the Cassettes do then it wouldnt be such a painful outlay, but if you can find them on special, or if you get a discount coupon (which they do a lot) then definitely recommend this option.


So there you have it, i guess it might have been an obvious conclusion (Chips #1, then KSC75s and Cassettes last), but i hadnt heard from anyone who had all 3 so decided to write it up.


----------



## CrazyIvan

The Outdoor Tech Wireless Chips can be had via Amazon warehouse deals for $53-60.
Price is almost to good to pass up.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Yep, for that price they are clearly a great deal. Almost sounds like they are preparing for a new model release?


----------



## CrazyIvan

The regular price is still around 130.00. 
Warehouse deals are where the packaging gets damaged so they discount them. Some times the price is a few dollars off some times it 50% or more.


----------



## emt.elikahan

I just got a pair of the outdoor chips from the Amazon warehouse deals listed as like new, and they are in perfect condition no scratches and they work perfectly. Got them for 60 usd.


----------



## CrazyIvan

I'm sending back my second set of the outdoor tech chips this week.

First set wouldn't charge. Used straight usb to pc 2.0 & 3.0 iphone and galaxy tab charger. 
worked wired and sounded good.

Second set held a charge but while using bluetooth only the left speaker would work pressing around the right speaker it would produce sound for a second. tried re syncing nothing.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Bummer! Sounds like they were returned for a reason - and not tested/checked by Amazon. Somewhat glad i didnt have any problems with mine that came from Ebay - it took 2 months before my friend brought them here to me before i could check them.


----------



## CrazyIvan

Sounds about right. 
Third set came in smelling like a gym sock and unable to hold a charge. I give up.


----------



## Bertieman

Yikes, there goes any drive I have left to try these out.

Have any of you guys tried the wired ones? I wouldn't even bother with the bluetooth...worrying about the charge, signal cutting out, etc.


----------



## tokyo_dom

I did wired headphones for a while before changing to bluetooth, but its amazing how annoying that headphone cable can get while snowboarding. All the head twisting and movement means that its either flapping around outside your jacket, or getting caught on things. Then having to unplug them when you take your helmet or jacket off was always a pain (more than you would think for the 10 second task that it is)


----------



## cookiedog

I have never ridden with earbuds or headphones for the reason of being aware of whats going on around me. Is that a legitimate safety concern on the slope or you think im overreacting?


----------



## larrytbull

cookiedog said:


> I have never ridden with earbuds or headphones for the reason of being aware of whats going on around me. Is that a legitimate safety concern on the slope or you think im overreacting?


depends on how high you have the volume. I ride regularly with music on low where i can hear conversation as well. it's also nice to be able to answer phone while it is still in pocket/ you are riding. but yes it can make you less aware if music is blaring so loud you cant hear other things


----------



## tralald

I only ride with music on one ear. I would never ride with the buds in both ears... that seems really dangerous.


----------



## neni

cookiedog said:


> I have never ridden with earbuds or headphones for the reason of being aware of whats going on around me. Is that a legitimate safety concern on the slope or you think im overreacting?


Hmmm... I listen to music at pretty high volume, but IMO, for me, this doesn't matter safety wise as I don’t rely on my ears while resort riding but on my eyes.

If something comes from behind and will overtake, it would have to be pretty fast and thus, the moment it would be close enough to actually hear it, it would be too late anyway. I've the habit to _always_ check uphill if someone is comming from behind before I make sudden changes in my riding pattern. Never had problems bumping into other ppl.

Different story if BC (never with music as I need to communicate with buddies) or when exersising on the bunny hill, cos then I'm a living obstacle falling on my butt alla time among other slow ppl and I could have enough time to roll away at a yell


----------



## tokyo_dom

I definitely care about hearing others. And thats the reason i would never ride with earbuds (especially not my Shures which i love for listening to on the way to the slopes). They just block too much of the surrounding noises to be safe; or sociable.

With headphone speakers in your helmet earpads the speakers are not sealed against your ears, so you can listen to music without sacrificing safety. Even at "loud" level i can still hear a scream to look out, and at normal listening volume i can still have a conversation with my wife (ok i can also ignore her but if i need to i can hear what she says).


----------



## Bertieman

I couldn't ride with music until I got good, it always threw me off. 

Good songs always make me do something dangerous and dare-devily :hairy:


----------

